# Planning app?



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Are there any layout planning apps out there for Android?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Not for Android (that I know of, anyway). Track planning doesn't work too well on a tablet or mobile device anyway. You really need the finer control available with a mouse and keyboard, and the greater screen real estate of a larger device.

For Windows, I recommend a program called Anyrail. It costs $60 for the full version, but is well worth it.


----------

